# Video test 'gives better chance of IVF success' increasing pregnancy rates 3fold



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

In the Daily Mail, the link is: 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2024322/Video-test-gives-better-chance-IVF-success-increasing-pregnancy-rates-fold.html

Basically, they video the egg after fertilisation and changes ('pulses of movement') in the cytoplasm give a good indication of which embryos are most likely to give rise to a successful pregnancy. Says using this method in mice gave a success rate of 87.5 percent vs 32 percent. It's Cambridge University research. Doesn't say if any clinics do this yet, though I have heard of a new procedure where they video the embryos while they're in the incubator, can't remember what it showed though, but that s already used in some clinics.

/links


----------

